# bentley GT 2004 transmission problem .



## DR.TETO (Dec 24, 2017)

good day everyone ...

i have my bentley new engine replacement and new battery so i remove the transmission to install the new engine . after install the new engine and connect the transmission my transmission wont shift to P,R,N or D i cant move the car ... any idea guys ... thanks


----------



## Johnny GT W12 TT (Oct 20, 2017)

DR.TETO said:


> good day everyone ...
> 
> i have my bentley new engine replacement and new battery so i remove the transmission to install the new engine . after install the new engine and connect the transmission my transmission wont shift to P,R,N or D i cant move the car ... any idea guys ... thanks


Hello DR.
Does the shifter move out of park and to all selection, did you double check the twist on electrical connection at trans, how about the cable, and I have to ask as I have seen it before, did you bolt the torque to the flex plate ?

Johnny


----------



## DR.TETO (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes it shifting from P to R to N to D .

But am wandering what is ( gear or transmission switch) ? Because I did computer check it showed lose connection between the gear and engine and it shows gear switch to be checked... thanks for your respons


----------



## Johnny GT W12 TT (Oct 20, 2017)

I take it that the trans worked fine before you replaced the engine, as in this is your personal vehicle and therefore you have firsthand knowledge that the trans was in working order before engine replacement, if so, have you double checked the wiring harness and twist on plug at trans, did you double check the shifter linkage cable at trans, as the gear selection is done by way of manual movement of gear lever of the side of trans, not electronically like newer trans of today, are there any strange noises, who did the job, shop or yourself, the trans does have an electronic valve body that why I say to check the round twist on plug at the trans, make sure it is seated properly and that no pins were damaged during removal and installation of said plug.

What is the fault code you came up with ?


----------



## Johnny GT W12 TT (Oct 20, 2017)

Any update DR. Teto ?


----------



## DR.TETO (Dec 24, 2017)

Still not yet I’ll update you soon...


----------



## Johnny GT W12 TT (Oct 20, 2017)

hichamaziz said:


> did you double check the twist on electrical connection at trans


That was my question back on Jan 1st, but the DR. did not clearly answer that in his response ....

Any update DR. Teto ?


----------



## mopakarim (Jun 15, 2019)

Johnny GT W12 TT said:


> That was my question back on Jan 1st, but the DR. did not clearly answer that in his response ....
> 
> Any update DR. Teto ?


i have my bentley new engine replacement and new battery so i remove the transmission to install the new engine . after install the new engine and connect the transmission my transmission wont shift to P,R,N or D i cant move the car ... any idea guys ... thanks


----------

